# R-15?



## tontolake (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone know about the R-15 223 rifle? I have a 22-250 already and would like to add the R-15 to my coyote hunting toys.
Also looking into the 204.
Any suggestions?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Several guys have Remingtons R-15, I don't recall anyone of them having anything negative to say about it. It is available in several calibers 223 and 204Ruger amongst them.

http://www.remington.com/en/products/firearms/centerfire/model-r-15/model-r-15.aspx


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a R-15 and love it also have a savage 204 and feel the same about it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The R-15 is a great shooter. Mine puts 55 v-max under an inch @ 100. Holds MOA out to 400.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I've got about 5 or 6 friends I hunt with who all use R-15's. Having a 22-250 as well, the R-15 is definitely the next gun I'll be purchasing. The one with the 18inch barrel with the collapsible stock is ridiculously light. I think it's 6.75 lbs.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the R-15 in .223 and like Fred said the accuracy is top notch. It's a keeper !


----------



## tontolake (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for you thoughts on the R-15. I will be going shopping fur one now, may put a coyote special scope on it too.
I love my 22-250, I just want to add another coyote toy!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

R-15 sub MOA with hand loads LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey 40gr.







LOL


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

DPMS= Doesn't Pass Military Specs.

Jk jk, I have nothing against DPMS, lol.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't know about a remytard label but I have over 1000 rounds through my R-15 and have had very few hickups at all.The only upgrade I have done to the gun was a Timney trigger and added a scope for my old eyes. I have a Remington 788 223 heavy barrel they weren't referred to varmint or predator guns then that will shoot as good or better then a lot of the stuff they are making today. I agree Remington has went down hill across the board in all areas in the last decade and that is a shame. Just a side note I believe Dpms had some to do with the R-15 since they are owned by the same group as Remington along with Bushmaster,H&R,Dakota Arms and Marlin Firearms and maybe 1 or 2 others. I believe by a group called the Freedom Group. I really don't care what the name is on the gun I have yet to call name out and watch a animal fallover dead but if I shoot it and it hits the spot I want regularly and consistently and I enjoy shooting it and feel confident in that gun then that is the gun I want to carry with me regardless of the brand name. Thats my 2 cents worth!!!!! I aint up on all them cute little symbols everyone uses I just try to type right and maybe make cents! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said Bigd !


----------



## One Shot One Kill (Dec 3, 2012)

My bud has a R-15 and loves it.Ive shot it and can find nothing to complain about.I just picked up a Stag Model 3 and will say for the money it shoots as good if not a touch better than the R-15.We have not reloaded for neither yet but hopefully i can get a load to shoot as well as the Hornady 53 gr V-Max factorys do .Ide have to recheck the prices but i believe i can pick up a varmint barrel for the stag and still be a little cheaper into it than buying the R-15.Just something to look into.Stag is a mil spec AR and very well built and for 800 bucks compared to the 1200-1300 the remy cost its a pretty good deal and leaves alot of money left to customize it the way you like.All that said though,if Santa wants to drop me a Remy ill be more than happy to take it.


----------



## One Shot One Kill (Dec 3, 2012)

One other thing about the R-15 is that its 223 only.If they would chamber it in 5.56 you could at least shoot 5.56 ammo if you stumble across a good deal on it.Just a little more versatile.


----------



## West5757 (Dec 4, 2012)

I just got my R-15 last week and sighted it in Friday. I have the Nikon coyote special and didn't like it at first. It was hard for me to center a circle in a circle to sight it in. It took 17 shots to get it where I wanted. 3/4" groups at 100yds. I took it hunting saturday and didn't see the first coyote but I do think it will be a good scope. Target acquisition seems to be quicker for me than with the normal reticle.


----------



## RobertB (Nov 23, 2012)

YotePill said:


> I'm just givin the Remy guys a hard time. My pop swears by Remy...but only the old ones. Because ever since freedome group has bought out alot of these companies, 75% of all the parts on the rifles you mentioned are being made overseas. dpms/bushmaster is the only manufacturer owned by freedom group that all parts are still made in the states. I try to support american made as much as possible. I have several old marlins in my safe that I wouldn't trade for anything in the world. But I also wouldn't buy a new marlin if someone gave me the money to do it. Same goes for a Remy. If its an old seasoned Remy and I know it was built in the states, I have nothing bad to say. Thats odd being that remmy and bushmaster are the same thing these days. Read about the making of the R-15. Love how mine feels BTW


----------

